# Water infiltration because of clogged sunroof drains



## matteng217 (Aug 17, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck getting NISSAN to fix this issue without being charged for what is clearly a design flaw?
I live in the city, and I have opened my roof only a few times, so how do the drains get clogged with debris? And what about the physical damage to my vehicle? The stains and the stink! I would love any advice about how to best get Nissan to do the right thing, and not charge me $1000 to clean clogged holes, and then own a stinky stained vehicle.

Also, I have owned three other vehicles with sunroofs and I have never encountered this issue!


----------

